# They are his parents.



## Chazzwozzer

Hello,

I want to mean "They are his parents.", so should I say "Zij zijn zijn ouders."?

Thanks,
Ekin


----------



## elroy

Yes, but in casual speech you can also say "Ze zijn z'n ouders."


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you, Elias and Frank.


----------



## bieq

Hello,

Is there a special pronunciation for z'n?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Fingolfin

bieq said:


> Is there a special pronunciation for z'n?



People mostly say:    /zən/


----------



## optimistique

bieq said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a special pronunciation for z'n?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben



Hi Ben,

Yes there is: *z'n *is pronounced with a schwa (read the apostrophe (') as a schwa). I don't know if you know what that is, the vowel as in English unemphasized _th*e*_, or the 'o' in _menti*o*n_. (or as in the French article _l*e*_).


----------



## bieq

Thank you both and yes, optimistique, I know what the schwa sound is. I'm familiar with the IPA.

Doei Doei!



Ben


----------

